# Yanmar 226D Attachments



## JustJoeyy (5 mo ago)

Hopefully this gets to some Yanmar guys out there.
Im looking for a front end loader attachment, log splitter and even possibly a post hole digger for my 226.
If anyone on here is willing to sell please let me know thanks.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

JustJoeyy said:


> Hopefully this gets to some Yanmar guys out there.
> Im looking for a front end loader attachment, log splitter and even possibly a post hole digger for my 226.
> If anyone on here is willing to sell please let me know thanks.


I nearly missed your post as it wasn't in the Yanmar section. Maybe a mod can slide it over there.  

The YM226(D) does have a sales brochure with all the attachments to mate up. I'll see what's out there tonight on my main PC.


----------



## JustJoeyy (5 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> I nearly missed your post as it wasn't in the Yanmar section. Maybe a mod can slide it over there.
> 
> The YM226(D) does have a sales brochure with all the attachments to mate up. I'll see what's out there tonight on my main PC.


Thank you! I will just copy and paste and post in Yanmar section.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

JustJoeyy said:


> Thank you! I will just copy and paste and post in Yanmar section.


You are in the Yanmar section now!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

JustJoeyy said:


> Thank you! I will just copy and paste and post in Yanmar section.


Yanmar member rScotty posted these on various tractor forums over many years. I've spent time finding them all.  



















See attached PDF.


----------

